# Yeah this just happened...



## dar8600 (Aug 12, 2005)

So I get to the stand at 0530 and around 815 this guy shows up. After 20 mins of the staring game he wound up 30 yards out broadside to me. Let the rage loose and after 10 steps he dropped. Biggest deer I have ever taken


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful rack. Congratulations.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats on a great deer! I had a feeling some nice deer would get taken today.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Great buck. I would love to see one just like him this week. Congratulations....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats. on a nice buck!


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice buck, congratulations, I bet you were excited.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Ooooh! That's a nice one! Congrats!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that's a really nice buck. congrats on the bow kill.
sherman


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

SWEET!!


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Awesome deer! Bet that was the longest 20 mins of your life lol


----------



## dar8600 (Aug 12, 2005)

SelfTaught said:


> Awesome deer! Bet that was the longest 20 mins of your life lol


Oh yeah it was!!!


----------



## dar8600 (Aug 12, 2005)

arlee13 said:


> Nice buck, congratulations, I bet you were excited.


Excited did not cover it. It was the biggest case of buck fever I have ever had. I called my buddy who I hunt with and he was all "hey calm down and breath dude" lol


----------



## big ducks (Sep 23, 2014)

Congrats, nice buck.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Congrats nice buck


----------



## Twister Tail 14 (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats, great buck!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Shortdrift said:


> Beautiful rack. Congratulations.


And the deer ain't half bad either!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A fine buck for sure. Congrats!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice job!! Love the" calm down and breathe" part


----------

